

Ask HN: Should I Sell My Company or Wait? - blazer

I hate almost every "top 10 xyz companies" top listing websites. All of them are just affiliate links, self promotions, dozens of banner ads.<p>You know which one is more corrupt now? Web Hosting Comparison. Go to google/bing you will get 99% of self promotion listing or affiliate listing websites.<p>Then, I decided to write an algorithm that compares prices &#38; hosting specifications (cpu,space, memory, bandwidth, location). I even wrote a datacenter feature comparison too (IRC allowed hosting, adult allowed hosting, ipv6 available hosting &#38; etc)<p>It is a 85% accurate algorithm (I know the indexer needs a little cleanup).<p>Everything went great, more than 600 web hosting companies registered an account with me (Including Site5 &#38; many recognized companies). My algorithm/engine compares more than 6500 web hosting plans (dedicated, vps, shared, datacenters &#38; a simple cloud list.<p>The problem is.,<p>I am on 5th page (Bing)
I am in Google's sandbox for 6-8 months.<p>I am getting 80-100 visitors per day thats too low to be low.<p>I do have very clear plans to monetize from this service. But., My traffic generation plans are organic and that takes time to reflect my google analytics.<p>Should I keep doing organic way to increase the 100 to 200 visitors and go on or should I simply sell it?<p>Some hosting company would surly buy it and spend few thousands in adwords to get traffic and self promote themselves.<p>But., I want this to be really a decision making engine for web hosting buyers.<p>Suggest me something.<p>My Web Hosting Comparison Engine URL: http://ServerGrabber.com
======
denysonique
No, don't sell. Wait.

